# Pics of Jeffrey



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 13, 2017)

Awsome ....He looks cool


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 13, 2017)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Awsome ....He looks cool


He is the best :F his front feet are bent inwards so he has problems getting in an out of his tub


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 13, 2017)

As long as hes happy you should be happy.... I`m learning and can`t quite get over how attached to my little dude/ss I am .....


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 13, 2017)

Right hes been a different from the day I got him and I wouldn't changed one bit he's my everything the only thing he's doesn't like me making eggs it's got to dad lol I'm so excited for you just love watching videos and seeing pictures and AlphaAlpha seems really happy in the pics I've seen


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 13, 2017)

Thankyou.... I`ll do my best to keep everyone up to speed


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 13, 2017)

I like the nearly solid black. Shiny.


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you


----------

